
The Badass Personalities of People Who Like Being Alone - neverminder
https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/blog/living-single/201706/the-badass-personalities-people-who-being-alone
======
marktangotango
I don't read these pop psychology articles very often but when I do, wow. The
hand waving and lack of any sort of rigor is shocking. From the fine article:

 _Those two scales (extraversion and sociability) measure similar things so it
is odd that they did not produce consistent findings._

You don't say?

As an aside, alone time is one reason I really love working remotely.

------
imartin2k
I love being alone (even for extended periods, as long as it is voluntary),
and right now I am single by choice (until I meet a person which blows me
away, but I am not in a hurry for that).

Sometimes though I am wondering what's wrong with me. Because obviously my
experience and largely positive emotions about being alone are radically
different from almost everybody else.

------
yuhe00
This article is funny because it starts off with an assumption that is the
opposite of my initial perspective. Then again, it was also quite a revelation
to me when I learned that a lot of people are not like myself and cannot stand
being alone for long periods of time and actually spend a lot of time thinking
about their relationships with other people.

------
perlpimp
I feel like I have to meet people and am uncomfortable with them - been told
that it is important to do whats uncomfortable.

